# Film Connection Film Institute



## regisseur87 (Mar 29, 2020)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Film Connection Film Institute. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## R17 (Jan 15, 2021)

R17 posted a new question on the film school Film Connection Film Institute.


----------

